# Portal: free!



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://store.steampowered.com/freeportal/

One of the best games ever, hands down. No strings attached as far as I know. If your computer is even halfway decent, go for it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal_(video_game)


----------

